# 17-Round mags in M&P Compacts



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Does anyone have a picture of a S&W M&P Compact with the 17 round mag and *sleeve*???

Thanks!

Jeff


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I can't help with your picture question Jeff but, in case you don't know, Arredondo sells a mag extension that can take the 9MM 17 round mag up by 6 to 23 rounds. It can make a difference in your USPSA/IPSC shooting.

:mrgreen:


----------

